# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  nieprzyjemny zapach z odbytu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od dłuższego czasu mam problem z nieprzyjemnym zapachem z odbytu... nie jest to wydzielanie nadmiernej ilości gazow tylko... zapach jaby sie "ulatnial" z odbytu... nastepuje on najczesciej po posilkach... zrobilam wiele badan, ktore niczego szczegolnego nie wykazaly... jedynie przy badaniu flory jelitwej wyszlo ze mam bakterie, stosowalam Metronidazol, Xifaxan i nic nie pomoglo. Codziennie biore probiotyk i tez nie pomaga. Zapach ten wyczuwam nie tylko ja ale takze osoby ktore ze mna przebywaja... jesli taka sytuacja zdarzy sie w miejscu publicznym to ludzie sa oburzeni bo mysla ze to jest spowodowane brakiem higieny, a tak nie jest bo bardzo dbam o higiene... nie pomagaja husteczki odswiezajace, ktorymi wycieram okolice odbytu, nie pomaga kapiel, zapach sie po prostu ulatnia co jakis czas obrzydliwy... jestem tym zalamana i upokorzona bo moj zadbany wyglad kloci sie z tym jak ode mnie nieprzyjemnie pachnie... BŁAGAM O PORADĘ! Co mi jest i a jak to leczyc?

----------


## Patryk86

Skąd u Pani taka pewność, że nieprzyjemny zapach pochodzi z odbytu?
Może pochodzić z dróg rodnych.
Nieprzyjemną woń może powodować: brak higieny, przewlekła infekcja pochwy, zwłaszcza tkz. "rybi" zapach, dieta (cebula, szczypior, por)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapach pochodzi ewidentnie z odbytu i nie jest to wina braku higieny poniewaz bardzo dbam o diete. Nieprzyjemny zapach przypomina cuchnące gazy (z tą różnicą, że ten zapach się ulatnia, a nie jest to puszczanie gazów), zdarza się że zapach ten jest podobny do kału lub podobny do jajek... wszystko zależy od tego co zjem. Dodam, że nie brudzę bielizny i dokladnie myję i wycieram okolice odbytu (również po wypróżnieniu). Błagam o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Blagam Was o porade... Nie moge tak zyc...

----------


## TomaszK

Zażywa Pani jakieś leki? Antybiotyki, zioła etc.? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażywam probiotyk i tran, a z ziół to tylko czasami miętę albo melisę.
Co to za choroba? Jak ja leczyc? To jest straszne... Prosze o porade

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam taki sam problem od roku zaczął wydobywac sie nieprzyjemny zapach kału z odbytu. Jestem pewna ze spowodowany jest przez 4 miesięczna kuracje antybiotykiem -tetracykliną. Zauwazylam rowniez ze po posilku zapach sie pogarsza. Prosze o pomoc.

----------


## wojtek

jak z tym żyć, ludzie dziwnie się na mnie patrzą, śmieją się i obgadują, porażka! ale nie poddaję się!!!!!!

----------


## Wiola1980

być może Twój problem rozwiąze oczyszczenie organizmu  :Smile:  na jesieni zeszłego roku miałam swoje problemy z jelitami i strzałem w 10 okazało się własnie ich oczyszczenie i wzbogacenie diety w błonnik. ja stosowalam colon pack od mitry, ale są też inne herbaty oczyszczające, niedługo wiosna więc powolutku zabieram się za drugą kuracje, może pomoże i Tobie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może to wina seksu analnego

----------


## krystiankrystian

Witam!
Mam 18 lat i od niedawna męczy mnie ten problem.
Otóż od pewnego czasu wydaje mi się że z mojego odbytu wydobywa sie nieprzyjemny zapach.
Nie jest to na pewno spowodowane brakiem higieny ponieważ myje się bardzo często, a od momentu pojawienia sie problemu nawet 3-4 razy dziennie. Uczę się w liceum, w klasie złożonej w wiekszości z kobiet co naprawde jest dla mnie przykre i niekomfortowe. Zauważyłem ze ludzie w autobusie np krecą nosem, a znajomi przestali ze mna utrzymywac kontakty. Nikt jednak nie zwrócił mi uwagi że np brzydko pachnę. Dziwny dyskomfort pojawia się w chwili gdy sie np stresuje jednak ten stres zaczął pojawiać się przy każdym wyjściu z domu. Jestem naprawdę bezradny. Szukając w internecie podobnego problemu natrafiłem na watki w których bylo napisane że to moze byc tylko moje urojenie, a tak naprawdę wszystko jest w poządku. Wspomnialem o tym z uwagi na to ze nikt jeszcze nie zwrocil mi uwagi.
Jest to naprawdę bardzo uciążliwe i nie mam pojecia co z tym zrobic ostatnio nawet przestalem pojawiac sie w szkole z tego powodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm, a byles u lekarza? Moze masz problem z nietrzymaniem kalu? Moja sasiadka tak miala. Miala bardzo nieprzyjemny zapach. Poszla w koncu do lekarza i okazalo sie wlasnie, ze nieswiadomia popuszczala kal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli komus udało się zwalczyć ten nieprzyjemny zapach wydobywający sie samoczynnie z odbytu to proszę napiszcie jak się z tego problemu wyleczyliście. Z tym nie da się żyć  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Slyszalem o tym że u niektórych ludzi problem ten wynikac moze z nadmiernej chigieny (zwlaszcza jesli problem powraca po  wzglednie skutecznej antybiotykoterapi)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co zdążyłem tutaj przeczytać to czuję się jak bym sam to wszystko pisał , zwłaszcza kolega który pisał że znalazł wpisy w sieci iż jest to urojenie . 
Codziennie przechodzę to samo .. Wychodząc do pracy rano nic nie jem , dopiero po powrocie do domu mogę coś zjeść , czasami kąpie się dwa razy dziennie ..  Ale nic i nikt nie jest w stanie pomóc a proszenie o pomoc jest o tyle trudne że każde z nas czuje wstyd by o tym komuś opowiedzieć .. Strach oraz nerwy tylko pogarszają sprawę . Wypad na zakupy jest niczym operacja taktyczna a stanie w kolejce to pie... horror . 
Piszę do wszystkich którzy mają podobne schorzenie , tylko My się zrozumiemy i tylko pomagając sobie możemy coś zdziałać . W końcu co dwie głowy ... 
Zachęcam do kontaktu ze mną .. Choćby po to by porozmawiać .. Wiem jak to jest gdy nikt z najbliższych nie wie co się dzieje a człowiek jest wręcz wykończony psychicznie .

----------


## Mtt

Witam
Mam ten sam problem co Państwo.Mam 23 lata i się uczę co wiąże się z kontaktem z ludźmi i siedzeniem na zajęciach rzecz jasna. Zdiagnozowałem u siebie hemoroidy 1 stadium. Byłem u proktologa on to potwierdził i dał jakieś leki które maja zapewnić mi komfort (proktosedon i diohespan max).Jestem osoba bardzo dbająca o higienę. Od czasu pojawienia się tych dolegliwości mam ten sam problem co Wy. Ten nieprzyjemny zapach.To jest tragedia, dla mnie osobiście wręcz dramat. Mam wrażenie ze ludzie mnie obgadują, kręca nosem jak to jeden kolega powiedział.Myje się baaardzo często, stosuje chusteczki do higieny, ale to wszystko nie daje rady.W stresujących sytuacjach jest po prostu koszmar chciałbym sie zapasc pod ziemię.Nie wiem co z tym robić, czy może jak to inny kolega powiedział mam urojenia? Co do tego śmierdzącego zapachu to jestem 100% pewien.Nie oszukujmy się, ze łatwo odczytać reakcje ludzi gdy mamy z nimi kontakt. Widzę także ze się trochę izolują ode mnie. Paradoks tej całej sytuacji jest taki ze mimo mojej dużej dbałości o higienę, odnoszę ciągłe wrażenie ze jestem obgadywany a ludzie sądzą pewnie ze przepraszam za wyrażenie- robię pod siebie albo coś takiego.Ostatnio nawet opuszczam zajęcia, jestem załamany ta sytuacją a przez głowę przetaczają się różne dziwne myśli.Ta cała sytuacja ma opłakane skutki nie tylko dla mojej osoby ale i psychiki.Tłumię w sobie ten problem i nie potrafię nikomu o tym powiedzieć, choć czuje taką potrzebę.Czy ktoś potrafi udzielić jakiejś rady, pomóc?

----------


## na ratunek

Nie zwalczy to przyczyn ale na pewno pokona skutki. Czytałem pare miesięcy temu ze w Anglii mozna kupic
Bieliznę z filtrem węglowym ktora jest w stanie poradzić sobie z zapachem 200krotnie mocniejszym niż regularny
Bączek. Sprawdźcie ten kierunek

----------


## na ratunek

Bielizna z filtrem węglowym - zwalczy niestety tylko skutki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Borykam sie z podobnym problemem aczkolwiek najbardziej jest on "odczuwalny" kiedy coś zjem  :Smile:  
Widzę że na prawdę sporo osób z tym się zmaga i myślę że odbija się to też bardzo na psychice co sam zdążyłem
zauważyć, dlatego chciał bym skontaktować się z jak największą liczbą osób których dopadła ta nieprzyjemna sytuacja  :Smile:  
To jest kontakt do mnie kornik-1987@o2.pl ( razem zawsze raźniej ) .. Staram się znaleźć rozwiązanie i konsultuje się z wieloma lekarzami i nie wiem na ile może to dotyczyć wielu z was i mnie ale jedną z teorii jest problem z mięśniem odpowiadającym za zwieracz który jest mówiąc prostym językiem zbyt luźny ( jak to czasem się zdarza u kobiet po ciąży ) i przez to dochodzi to problemów z gazami czy też nietrzymaniem stolcu .. To dość skomplikowany problem i z tego co wiem może pomóc jedynie operacja a jeśli tak to ja sie na to piszę i oczywiście dam znać co udało sie wskórać . Oczywiście jak wspomniałem wcześniej nie jest to diagnoza która może dotyczyć wszystkich przypadków .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też się tak czuje. Juz nie wiem co robić, nic nie pomaga. Mówiono mi ze jest to spowodowane dużą ilością stresu, ale nawet gdy czuje się dobrze, problem nie znika. Mam 17 lat i czuje się załamana nerwowo. Mam problemy z kontaktami między ludźmi przez te zapachy i burczenia. Wciąż czuje wstyd. Już zwątpiłam ze to wylecze, bo na podobnych forach ludzie też nie znają odpowiedzi. Tak jak większość z was też przechodziłam badania. Podobno mam refluks, czy coś, ale to nie powoduje tych problemów. 
Wciąż czuje upokorzenie, to straszne. Zwłaszcza ze względu ze jestem wrażliwą osobą, nie jestem silna psychicznie.
Jeśli ktoś by znalazł jakiś sposób na ten problem, to proszę napisać. Objawy mam dokładnie takie jak napisaliście. 
Proszę o pomoc. Zdesperowana.

----------


## nnn123

Testy na celiaki? Krew utajona? Kolonoskopia? Zespół wheepla?

----------


## nnn123

BTW. Może węgiel leczniczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm sprawdzę czym dokładnie te choroby się objawiają. Nie na wszystkie miałam robione badania. Dziękuję za pomoc, przynajmniej mogę poszukać przyczyny w innych chorobach. Może pomoże. ;]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U niektórych problem może dotyczyć nietrzymania gazów. Ja mam to samo. Byłam na wizycie u proktologa i po badaniu okazało się, że problem dotyczy uszkodzonego zwieracza odbytu.Dostałam skierowanie na transrektalne USG i zobaczymy co dalej. Możliwości są podobno dwie: rehabilitacja lub operacja.
Może to dla niektórych będzie jakaś wskazówka.

----------


## ja123

Polecam wizyte u dobrego gastrologa. Ja nie miałam nigdy takiego problemu jak wy. Miałam zupełnie inny, ale pomógł mi właśnie dobry specjalista. Mój specjalista którego mogę polecić to Pan Krzysztof Lorens, który przyjmuje w Krakowie w Ultragenie. Może i wam pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wie ktoś już coś może? Ja borykam się z identycznymi problemami od kilku lat i wiem, że to nie są urojenia, bo w tym przypadku zostałem utwierdzony w tym przekonaniu, otóż podczas jazdą samochodem nauki jazdy na kursie, instruktor powiedział w pewnym momencie "co tak śmierdzi". Wcześniej oczywiście oszukiwałem się tak jak niektórzy z was, że może to urojenia spowodowane stresem, ale niestety nie. Nie zbliżam się do nikogo ze znajomych na bliskie odległości, zawsze w szkole szukam miejsca aby było jak najdalej od reszty grupy. W stresie jest najgorzej. Robiłem rektoskopie i wyszło, że sluzówka zaczeriwniena nic wiele poza tym nie wyszło, dałem wyniki lekarzowi, a ten powiedział, że na tych wynikach nic nie wskazuje na problemy z jelitami, poradził mi jedynie żebym ćwiczył zwieracze, ale to nic nie daje... Jesli ktoś z was do czegoś dojdzie, bardzo proszę o podzielenie się tymi informacjami, tak nie można żyć...

----------


## nnn123

Testy na celiaki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ten sam problem 
wiem ze pomaga wegiel aktywny albo spirulina ta w proszku,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;31215]Witam, od dłuższego czasu mam problem z nieprzyjemnym zapachem z odbytu...    -   proszę zrobić wymaz z odbytu  i posiew z antybiogramem szczególnie na KPC+ clostridium dificille -

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam ten sam problem 
> wiem ze pomaga wegiel aktywny albo spirulina ta w proszku,


   proszę zrobić wymaz z odbytu  i posiew z antybiogramem szczególnie na KPC+ clostridium dificille -

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po wypróżnieniu podmywam się kilka razy. Chociaż czuję, że jest ok to czasem to widze po ludziach, że śmierdzę.
Też myslałam że to mój wymysł, ale nie.....
mam nadzieje, że ktoś wie skąd to sie bierze i jak sie z tym walczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może to hemoroidy?? ja je mam i też borykam się z takimi problemami...   :Frown:  najgorsze co może w życiu kobiete spotkać..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam takie pytanie, czy czujecie ten zapach sami?? 
Bo ja nie, ale wiem, że śmierdzę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy uzywał ktoś bielizny filtrowanej?? Działa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, od dłuższego czasu mam problem z nieprzyjemnym zapachem z odbytu... nie jest to wydzielanie nadmiernej ilości gazow tylko... zapach jaby sie "ulatnial" z odbytu... nastepuje on najczesciej po posilkach... zrobilam wiele badan, ktore niczego szczegolnego nie wykazaly... jedynie przy badaniu flory jelitwej wyszlo ze mam bakterie, stosowalam Metronidazol, Xifaxan i nic nie pomoglo. Codziennie biore probiotyk i tez nie pomaga. Zapach ten wyczuwam nie tylko ja ale takze osoby ktore ze mna przebywaja... jesli taka sytuacja zdarzy sie w miejscu publicznym to ludzie sa oburzeni bo mysla ze to jest spowodowane brakiem higieny, a tak nie jest bo bardzo dbam o higiene... nie pomagaja husteczki odswiezajace, ktorymi wycieram okolice odbytu, nie pomaga kapiel, zapach sie po prostu ulatnia co jakis czas obrzydliwy... jestem tym zalamana i upokorzona bo moj zadbany wyglad kloci sie z tym jak ode mnie nieprzyjemnie pachnie... BŁAGAM O PORADĘ! Co mi jest i a jak to leczyc?


 Mam taki sam problem co ty...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak sobie z tym radzicie???????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proktolog (Katowice - Euro-Klinika) zajmuje sie sprawami odbytu. Skoro podejrzewasz ze przykry zapach wydala sie z tego miejsca to zglos sie wlasnie do niego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proktolog (Katowice - Euro-Klinika) zajmuje sie sprawami odbytu. Skoro podejrzewasz ze przykry zapach wydala sie z tego miejsca to zglos sie wlasnie do niego


Jasne... ja byłam u proktologa , można się tylko załamać po takiej wizycie. U mnie jest zespół drażliwego jelita i zła flora bakteryjna i ta flora jest przyczyną takich dolegliwości bo organizm przez te pieprzone grzyby traci odporność , sam nie jest w stanie się odbudować . A lekarz co ci powie? trzeba się zdrowo odżywiać i oczywiście łykać przez nich polecone bardzo drogie probiotyki. Oni sami nie wiedzą jak takiemu pacjentowi pomóc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jasne... ja byłam u proktologa , można się tylko załamać po takiej wizycie. U mnie jest zespół drażliwego jelita i zła flora bakteryjna i ta flora jest przyczyną takich dolegliwości bo organizm przez te pieprzone grzyby traci odporność , sam nie jest w stanie się odbudować . A lekarz co ci powie? trzeba się zdrowo odżywiać i oczywiście łykać przez nich polecone bardzo drogie probiotyki. Oni sami nie wiedzą jak takiemu pacjentowi pomóc...


Twoja wypowiedź jest trochę niespójna.
Z tego co wiem probiotyki nie są aż tak drogie, można je też zastąpić np jogurtem naturalnym. O ile o te same probiotyki chodzi  :Smile:

----------


## Znachor

Anala próbowała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowała.

----------


## kamil_id

> Jasne... ja byłam u proktologa , można się tylko załamać po takiej wizycie. U mnie jest zespół drażliwego jelita i zła flora bakteryjna i ta flora jest przyczyną takich dolegliwości bo organizm przez te pieprzone grzyby traci odporność , sam nie jest w stanie się odbudować . A lekarz co ci powie? trzeba się zdrowo odżywiać i oczywiście łykać przez nich polecone bardzo drogie probiotyki. Oni sami nie wiedzą jak takiemu pacjentowi pomóc...


Jeśli problem spowodowany jest złą florą jelitową to jest to problem do rozwiązania. Trzeba by przeanalizować Twoją dietę i wykluczyć czynniki, które wpływają niekorzystnie na florę i stan jelit. Samo pojęcie "zdrowe odżywianie" nic nie znaczy.
Jak chcesz to podaj przykład swojej dziennej diety, mogę coś doradzić. Może być na priv.

Po ewentualnej zmianie diety można wdrożyć też odpowiednie suplementy - olejek oregano na dobicie złych bakterii i dobre probiotyki (ale nie prebiotyki). Dawkę probiotyków można zapewnić sobie zjadając odpowiednie produkty, ale z pewnością nie tradycyjne jogurty naturalne kupione w sklepie. Znakomitymi źródłami probiotyków są potrawy kiszone (ale nie kwaszone) np. kapusta, ogórek kiszony, kimchi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam dosłownie to samo co Wy, nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić, co robić, czuję się zdruzgotany zaistniałą sytuacją... staram się nie wychodzić z domu, ale tak się nie da żyć..

Żyję w ciągłym stresie, stres występuje non-stop nie ważna jaka by to była sytuacja.. Czy ma ktoś rozwiązanie jakieś? Proszę o pomoc, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam podobnie tzn nie czuje zapachu ale wydaje mi się że ludzie na mnie cały czas patrzą i obgadują... w zasadzie nikt mi dobitnie o tym nie powiedział ze coś śmierdzi ale ja w każdym słowie i geście widzę aluzje co tez spowodowało ze wielu ludzi których pytałem o to czy coś czuć odpowiadali żebym się udał do psychiatry... w moim wypadku ludzie raczej ode mnie nie uciekają to raczej ja uciekam :/ stałem się strasznym odludkiem a o nerwicy i byciu ciągle zlanym potem nie muszę tu chyba nikomu wspominać  :Frown:  moje objawy:

Wydaje mi się ze mam tak jakby luźny zwieracz.
Po wypróżnieniu tak jakby uczucie ze nie wszystko wyszło.
Pieczenie i ogromna potliwość własnie okolicy odbytu.
Bielizna jest w większości czysta nawet specjalnie zakładam biały kolor żeby sprawdzić czy coś jest... niekiedy minimalnie zauważalne jest jakby brudzenie ale dawniej też tak miałem zanim ten problem się pojawił.
Dość często czuje jakby mi jelita rozrywało no i jeździ mi w nich jakby ktoś petardy wsadził....


Dzieje się tak od 8 lat ledwie powstrzymuje się od płaczu często zmieniam prace ledwo żyje... w 60% jestem przekonany ze to wina psychiki... ale skąd można mieć pewność ze po prostu mi nikt nie chce w twarz powiedzieć ze coś czuć ode mnie choć ja nigdy nic nie czułem :/

mam nadzieję ze ktoś tutaj w końcu znajdzie jakieś rozwiązanie lub choć jakiś sposób na zmniejszenie objawów lub też jeżeli to jednak choroba psychiczna poleci jakiś lek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoja wypowiedź jest trochę niespójna.
> Z tego co wiem probiotyki nie są aż tak drogie, można je też zastąpić np jogurtem naturalnym. O ile o te same probiotyki chodzi


Nie pamiętam co to były za probiotyki wiem, że opakowanie kosztowało 150 zł i starczyło na pół m-ca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli problem spowodowany jest złą florą jelitową to jest to problem do rozwiązania. Trzeba by przeanalizować Twoją dietę i wykluczyć czynniki, które wpływają niekorzystnie na florę i stan jelit. Samo pojęcie "zdrowe odżywianie" nic nie znaczy.
> Jak chcesz to podaj przykład swojej dziennej diety, mogę coś doradzić. Może być na priv.
> 
> Po ewentualnej zmianie diety można wdrożyć też odpowiednie suplementy - olejek oregano na dobicie złych bakterii i dobre probiotyki (ale nie prebiotyki). Dawkę probiotyków można zapewnić sobie zjadając odpowiednie produkty, ale z pewnością nie tradycyjne jogurty naturalne kupione w sklepie. Znakomitymi źródłami probiotyków są potrawy kiszone (ale nie kwaszone) np. kapusta, ogórek kiszony, kimchi.


Od tygodnia nie jem chleba i jest i lepiej problem zniknął zobaczymy na jak długo. Wcześniej wydawało mi się, że słodycze są przyczyną tych dolegliwości ale wychodzi na to, że nie... Co do przeanalizowania swojej diety i  problemu do rozwiązania to nie takie proste, bo gdyby tak było to dlaczego ja się  tyle lat z tym męczę? a chodzę do lekarzy- wydawało mi się, że dobrych... i dbam o dietę.

----------


## kamil_id

> Od tygodnia nie jem chleba i jest i lepiej problem zniknął zobaczymy na jak długo. Wcześniej wydawało mi się, że słodycze są przyczyną tych dolegliwości ale wychodzi na to, że nie... Co do przeanalizowania swojej diety i  problemu do rozwiązania to nie takie proste, bo gdyby tak było to dlaczego ja się  tyle lat z tym męczę? a chodzę do lekarzy- wydawało mi się, że dobrych...


Czemu tyle lat się z tym męczysz? Być może dlatego, że nie zrezygnowałeś z czegoś, co powoduje problem - o ile faktycznie sprawa dotyczy flory bakteryjnej.

Jeśli chodzi o lekarzy - choć to może wydawać się dziwne, większość z nich praktycznie nie zna się na dietetyce.




> i dbam o dietę.


Wiesz, że takie stwierdzenie pojawia się w większości przypadków ludzi, którzy mają problemy związane z jedzeniem? Tak, jak napisałem wcześniej - slogany typu: "zdrowe odżywianie", "dbam o dietę" tak naprawdę nic nie znaczą. W tego typu przypadkach mówię: powiedz mi co jesz, a ja Ci powiem czy faktycznie to jest zdrowe odżywianie. I czy jest właściwe w tym konkretnym przypadku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu tyle lat się z tym męczysz? Być może dlatego, że nie zrezygnowałeś z czegoś, co powoduje problem - o ile faktycznie sprawa dotyczy flory bakteryjnej.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o lekarzy - choć to może wydawać się dziwne, większość z nich praktycznie nie zna się na dietetyce.
> 
> 
> Wiesz, że takie stwierdzenie pojawia się w większości przypadków ludzi, którzy mają problemy związane z jedzeniem? Tak, jak napisałem wcześniej - slogany typu: "zdrowe odżywianie", "dbam o dietę" tak naprawdę nic nie znaczą. W tego typu przypadkach mówię: powiedz mi co jesz, a ja Ci powiem czy faktycznie to jest zdrowe odżywianie. I czy jest właściwe w tym konkretnym przypadku...


Lekarz mi jasno powiedział, że chodzi o złą florę bakteryjną. Jedynie co mi zlecił to badanie na hemoglobinę glikolową więc wykonywałam co m-c to badanie, cukier mam w normie. Jak już  napisałam, że nie jem chleb i czuję się lepiej to może chodziło o to, że zbyt dużo jadłam chleba ale żytniego na zakwasie- dodam, że uwielbiam chleb.
Bez chleba życie jest trudne ale co poradzić. A odnośnie diety, rozmawiałam z lekarzami na temat mojej diety i wszyscy mi odpowiadali, że ja się odżywiam bardzo dobrze, przy takim jedzeniu powinnam żyć100 lat - tak mi jeden lekarz powiedział  :Smile: ))i co z tego...
Teraz jestem na głodzie bo nie jem chleba i co mam Ci napisać?
Ja się różnie odżywiam, standardowo 3 razy dziennie choć czasami coś zjem miedzy posiłkami np. jakąś sałatkę. Od kilku dni jem słodycze nawet na czczo i jest ok. Jestem cały czas na głodzie bo nie jem chleba  a ja chleb uwielbiam i jadłam chleb codziennie, 2 tygodnie temu upiekłam chleb orzechowy  przepisu Kwaśniewskiego - zjadłam cały chleb w przeciągu 1,5 tyd. i nie mam ochoty do niego wracać- piekłam z 0,5 kg orzechów.
Ostatnio moje śniadanie wygląda tak : kasza manna na mleku albo zacierki lane- jak wiesz co to jest :Smile: ))))
Obiad moje ulubione zestawy:
ziemniaki , kotlet mielony, surówka z kiszonej kapusty
ziemniaki łosoś , cytryna
ziemniaki 2 szt. jajko sadzone sadzone surówka  z kiszonej kapusty
ziemniaki mięso - obojętnie jakie mizeria
Kolacja teraz to nie wiem co mam jeść
Sałatka ( rukola, sałata masłowa , pomidor, oliwki, ser feta, kurczak, cebula, )
od czasu do czasu sushi ( robię sama uwierz mi, że jestem w tym dobra  :Smile: ))

----------


## kamil_id

> Od kilku dni jem słodycze nawet na czczo i jest ok. Jestem cały czas na głodzie bo nie jem chleba  a ja chleb uwielbiam i jadłam chleb codziennie, 2 tygodnie temu upiekłam chleb orzechowy  przepisu Kwaśniewskiego - zjadłam cały chleb w przeciągu 1,5 tyd. i nie mam ochoty do niego wracać- piekłam z 0,5 kg orzechów.
> Ostatnio moje śniadanie wygląda tak : kasza manna na mleku albo zacierki lane- jak wiesz co to jest))))
> Obiad moje ulubione zestawy:
> ziemniaki , kotlet mielony, surówka z kiszonej kapusty
> ziemniaki łosoś , cytryna
> ziemniaki 2 szt. jajko sadzone sadzone surówka  z kiszonej kapusty
> ziemniaki mięso - obojętnie jakie mizeria
> Kolacja teraz to nie wiem co mam jeść
> Sałatka ( rukola, sałata masłowa , pomidor, oliwki, ser feta, kurczak, cebula, )
> od czasu do czasu sushi ( robię sama uwierz mi, że jestem w tym dobra ))


Wszystko poza śniadaniem wygląda OK. Oczywiście jeśli kapusta jest faktycznie kiszona a nie kwaszona.

Mleko, zacierki lane a tym bardziej kasza manna to coś, co mocno ryje jelita i dobre bakterie. Chleb żytni na zakwasie można czasami włączyć, raczej nie częściej niż raz dziennie. Ważne, żeby był w 100% z żyta a nie z domieszką pszenicy - to częsta przypadłość, że info o dodatku pszenicy jest pisane małym drukiem.

Proponuję: 
- olejek oregano - w postaci kropli na wodę lub nieco wygodniejszych kapsułek (np. Swanson)
- co najmniej raz dziennie coś, co zawiera lactobacillus, może to być kapusta lub ogórki kiszone, kimchi. Wyjściem mogą być też suplementy probiotyków (Swanson, Now Food, Puritan's Pride, Esencja Probiotyczna)
- Dodanie do menu prawdziwego masła i/lub oleju kokosowego - działanie antybakteryjne, antygrzybiczne, właściwa flora jelitowa lubi te produkty. Ogólnie, zdrowe tłuszcze nasycone w postaci prawdziwego smalcu czy tłustych mięs (szczególnie z dziczyzny lub ze sprawdzonego źródła) też jak najbardziej wskazane
- unikanie cukrów, używanie ksylitolu - też słodki smak, ciężko odróżnić od sacharozy. Oprócz wielu innych pozytywnych aspektów, ładnie zabija niewłaściwą florę jelitową

Jeśli po kilku tygodniach problem nie zniknie to proponuję wykonać test nietolerancji pokarmowych, np. food detective.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko poza śniadaniem wygląda OK. Oczywiście jeśli kapusta jest faktycznie kiszona a nie kwaszona.
> 
> Mleko, zacierki lane a tym bardziej kasza manna to coś, co mocno ryje jelita i dobre bakterie. Chleb żytni na zakwasie można czasami włączyć, raczej nie częściej niż raz dziennie. Ważne, żeby był w 100% z żyta a nie z domieszką pszenicy - to częsta przypadłość, że info o dodatku pszenicy jest pisane małym drukiem.
> 
> Proponuję: 
> - olejek oregano - w postaci kropli na wodę lub nieco wygodniejszych kapsułek (np. Swanson)
> - co najmniej raz dziennie coś, co zawiera lactobacillus, może to być kapusta lub ogórki kiszone, kimchi. Wyjściem mogą być też suplementy probiotyków (Swanson, Now Food, Puritan's Pride, Esencja Probiotyczna)
> - Dodanie do menu prawdziwego masła i/lub oleju kokosowego - działanie antybakteryjne, antygrzybiczne, właściwa flora jelitowa lubi te produkty. Ogólnie, zdrowe tłuszcze nasycone w postaci prawdziwego smalcu czy tłustych mięs (szczególnie z dziczyzny lub ze sprawdzonego źródła) też jak najbardziej wskazane
> - unikanie cukrów, używanie ksylitolu - też słodki smak, ciężko odróżnić od sacharozy. Oprócz wielu innych pozytywnych aspektów, ładnie zabija niewłaściwą florę jelitową
> ...


Dlaczego kasza manna , zacierki na mleku źle wpływają na jelita? Pisałeś o chlebie żytnim-ja nie jem chleba od 2 tygodni i nie mam tych problemów co miałam więc jak mam teraz włączyć chleb ciemny za zakwasie to ogarnia mnie ogromny lęk, że znowu będę miała te problemy. Był taki moment, że przez ok 2 lat jadłam chleb żytni- taki prawdziwy chleb na zakwasie ( dziennie 2 kromki ) tylko nie jadłam słodyczy nic co zawiera nawet śladowe, ukryte pierwiastki cukru, typu ketchup, maślanki, majonez itp. a o słodyczach już nie wspomnę, chleb smarowałam masłem min 82 % na to jakieś pasty czy warzywa , żadnych soków ze sklepu , herbaty czy kawy tylko woda i czułam się dobrze, bardzo dużo jadłam zielonych warzyw( na takim odżywianiu przytyłam ok 10 kg) Postanowiłam, że skoro już jest ok to sobie zjadłam ciasto- sernik domowej roboty i od tego wszystko na ,,nowo,, się zaczęło i tak tkwiłam w przekonaniu, że wszystko przez słodkie. Po tym wszystkim nie jadłam słodyczy ale za to statystycznie to ok 6-8 kromek dziennie chleba żytniego na zakwasie i czułam się fatalnie  myślałam , że skoro nie jem tych słodyczy to nie powinnam mieć tych dolegliwości nie sadziłam, że to przez chleb.
Nie wiem czy wiesz cos na temat  Flavonu bo ja właśnie jestem na kuracji tym specyfikiem, aktualnie spożywam green, proactiv i jeszcze jakieś tam- mam je wszystkie ale żeby dawało to jakiś rezultat to nie zauważyłam a już biorę od stycznia 2015 roku... ale wystarczyło nie jeść chleba i jest ok. żadne flavony czy probiotyki są niepotrzebne to jest takie moje zdanie. Trochę mnie zmartwiłeś stwierdzeniem ,, nietolerancja pokarmowa,, wiem, że jak sobie robiłam pierwiastkowe badania włosów to mi wykazało, że mam nietolerancje pokarmową ale jak ja wykonywałam to badanie a to było 5 lat temu to moja dieta bazowałam na cukrach- piłam b. dużo herbaty , dziennie to może ok 10 plus 2 łyżeczki cukru do każdej szklanki i jadłam duuuużo chleba białego to sobie wyobraź... no i czułam się fatalnie- to była jakaś masakra... Tego już nie ma . Jak byś mi napisał czym się objawia ta nietolerancja pokarmowa bo wiesz w intrenecie  dużo jest informacji tylko czy to jest prawda- każdy przypadek i tak jest inny. Acha w mojej diecie też jest dużo oliwy.

----------


## ozy

Witam, czy zrezygnowanie z chleba pszennego wiąże się również z rezygnacją ze wszystkich pszennych produktów? Takich jak makaron, naleśniki, otręby pszenne itp?

Na zagranicznych forach dotyczących tego problemu wyczytałam o Kremie NIZORAL, który pewnien mężczyzna smarował właśnie odbyt i rewelacyjnie w jego przypadku zadziałało, bo on jak się okazało zmagał się z grzybicą.
Może ktoś próbował?
Czytałam też, że takie objawy może powodować nieszczelne jelito.

Ja czepiam się wszystkich sposobów żeby tylko tego cholerstwa się pozbyć!  :Frown: 

Zastanawiam się nawet nad kupnem specjalnej bielizny z filtrem węglowym - przyczyn nie zniweluje, ale chociaż skutki zakamufluje... 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi również pomaga podmywanie się od skutku. czasem jest to nawet kilkanaście razy. Ale to z kolei wiąże się z infekcjami. dodam, że u mnie problem zapachu(przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje) pojawia się po wypróżnianiu, nie mam uczucia spocenia czy wilgoci odbytu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy zrezygnowanie z chleba pszennego wiąże się również z rezygnacją ze wszystkich pszennych produktów? Takich jak makaron, naleśniki, otręby pszenne itp?
> 
> Na zagranicznych forach dotyczących tego problemu wyczytałam o Kremie NIZORAL, który pewnien mężczyzna smarował właśnie odbyt i rewelacyjnie w jego przypadku zadziałało, bo on jak się okazało zmagał się z grzybicą.
> Może ktoś próbował?
> Czytałam też, że takie objawy może powodować nieszczelne jelito.
> 
> Ja czepiam się wszystkich sposobów żeby tylko tego cholerstwa się pozbyć! 
> 
> Zastanawiam się nawet nad kupnem specjalnej bielizny z filtrem węglowym - przyczyn nie zniweluje, ale chociaż skutki zakamufluje... 
> ...


Nie jem od 2 tygodni w ogóle mąki ale ja przypuszczam, że tu nie chodzi o mąkę tylko o grzyby- zakwas, więc nie jem nic co jest składnikiem -drożdże, zakwas itp. , chociaż jem słodycze, ciastka a one mają mąkę... Wcześniej jak napisałam nie jadłam w ogóle cukrów nawet tych naturalnych typu czerwone owoce i warzywa, po takiej diecie mój organizm bardzo się oczyścił tylko początek był bardzo nieciekawy pierwsze 2 m-ce to było straszne... ,między innymi miałam problemy z pamięcią, w pracy i w ogóle .
Ja nie mam problemów z samym odbytem, nigdy nie miałam brudnej bielizny tylko ten zapach mnie męczył nawet jak wyszłam spod prysznica, żadne podmywanie nie pomagało ale to jest od złej flory jelitowej , sam proktolog mi powiedział, że jest wszystko okej z moim no wiecie ... 
Nie jem grzybów i jest jak na razie okej...  jak już wcześniej napisałam myślałam, ze główna przyczyną są słodycze. Ale najważniejsze to zbilansowana dieta. To właśnie tak jest z tymi zapachami, bo jak kobieta ma problem z grzybicą pochwy to jest tez przecież specyficzny zapach wiec jak się ma nadmiar złych grzybów w jelitach to ten zapach będzie właśnie taki, w końcu jakby nie było w jelitach dochodzi do różnych fermentacji, rozkładania pokarmu na czynniki pierwsze...

----------


## ozy

Dziękuje za odpowiedz  :Smile: 
ja również nie mam ŻADNYCH innych objawów oprócz tego zapachu, aczkolwiek jeszcze do niedawna miałam straszne wzdęcia, ale ustąpiły. 
Spróbuję z tym chlebem  :Smile:

----------


## kamil_id

> Dlaczego kasza manna , zacierki na mleku źle wpływają na jelita?


Lektyny, w tym gluten mają zły wpływ na stan jelit. I nie chodzi tu tylko o osoby chore na celiakie. Stany zapalne jelit, cieknące jelita, pogorszenie flory bakteryjnej - to przeważnie efekty spożywania glutenu. A więc pszenica, jeczmień, żyto, owiec (właśnie w tej kolejności) powinny pójść w odstawkę.

Nie da się stwierdzić, że akurat w Twoim przypadku gluten jest głównym winowajcą - może nim być cukier, NLPZ itp. Jednak procedura postępowania jest taka, że na początku należy wykluczyć możliwie wszystkie czynniki.

Mleko? Laktoza, kazeina, beta-laktoglobuliny. Większość ludzi nie toleruje przynajmniej jednej z tych substancji.






> Pisałeś o chlebie żytnim-ja nie jem chleba od 2 tygodni i nie mam tych problemów co miałam więc jak mam teraz włączyć chleb ciemny za zakwasie to ogarnia mnie ogromny lęk, że znowu będę miała te problemy. Był taki moment, że przez ok 2 lat jadłam chleb żytni- taki prawdziwy chleb na zakwasie ( dziennie 2 kromki ) tylko nie jadłam słodyczy nic co zawiera nawet śladowe, ukryte pierwiastki cukru, typu ketchup, maślanki, majonez itp. a o słodyczach już nie wspomnę, chleb smarowałam masłem min 82 % na to jakieś pasty czy warzywa , żadnych soków ze sklepu , herbaty czy kawy tylko woda i czułam się dobrze,


Chleb żytni (100%) na zakwasie jest polecany warunkowo, na zasadzie - nie możesz obyć się bez chleba to jedz ten. Zakwas powoduje usunięcie znacznych ilości lektyn.

Jeśli po zjedzeniu takiego chleba objawy się nasilają to oczywiście nie ma sensu włączać go do diety. Indywidualna reakcja jest kluczowa. Jednak z tego co piszesz nie wynika jednoznacznie, że to właśnie chleb powodował nasilenie objawów...





> Postanowiłam, że skoro już jest ok to sobie zjadłam ciasto- sernik domowej roboty i od tego wszystko na ,,nowo,, się zaczęło i tak tkwiłam w przekonaniu, że wszystko przez słodkie.


I tu wcale nie jest oczywiste czy do pogorszenia samopoczucia przyczynił się cukier czy białka mleczne z sera...





> Nie wiem czy wiesz cos na temat  Flavonu bo ja właśnie jestem na kuracji tym specyfikiem, aktualnie spożywam green, proactiv i jeszcze jakieś tam- mam je wszystkie ale żeby dawało to jakiś rezultat to nie zauważyłam a już biorę od stycznia 2015 roku...


Preparaty witaminowe, pozytywny wpływ na ogólne funkcjonowanie organizmu.





> żadne flavony czy probiotyki są niepotrzebne to jest takie moje zdanie.


Jeśli piszesz o suplementach z probiotykami, to zgadza się - są niepotrzebne pod warunkiem dostarczania ich z pożywieniem. Jednak w przypadku odbudowy flory, potrzeba ich więcej niż w przypadku utrzymania właściwego stanu - to jest oczywiste.





> Trochę mnie zmartwiłeś stwierdzeniem ,, nietolerancja pokarmowa,, wiem, że jak sobie robiłam pierwiastkowe badania włosów to mi wykazało, że mam nietolerancje pokarmową ale jak ja wykonywałam to badanie a to było 5 lat temu to moja dieta bazowałam na cukrach- piłam b. dużo herbaty , dziennie to może ok 10 plus 2 łyżeczki cukru do każdej szklanki i jadłam duuuużo chleba białego to sobie wyobraź... no i czułam się fatalnie- to była jakaś masakra... Tego już nie ma . Jak byś mi napisał czym się objawia ta nietolerancja pokarmowa bo wiesz w intrenecie  dużo jest informacji tylko czy to jest prawda- każdy przypadek i tak jest inny. Acha w mojej diecie też jest dużo oliwy.


W przypadku nietolerancji pokarmowej, trzeba zwyczajnie wyrzucić z diety nietolerowany produkt. Objawy - kwestia indywidualna. Często występują problemy z jelitami (wzdęcia, zaparcia, bóle), problemy ze skórą, drogami oddechowymi.

Cukier (wliczając w to stewię) oczywiście będzie nasilał wszelkie problemy jelitowe. Substancją o przeciwstawnym działaniu jest wspomniany wcześniej ksylitol, który m.in. zabija grzyby.





> Witam, czy zrezygnowanie z chleba pszennego wiąże się również z rezygnacją ze wszystkich pszennych produktów? Takich jak makaron, naleśniki, otręby pszenne itp?
> Na zagranicznych forach dotyczących tego problemu wyczytałam o Kremie NIZORAL, który pewnien mężczyzna smarował właśnie odbyt i rewelacyjnie w jego przypadku zadziałało, bo on jak się okazało zmagał się z grzybicą.
> Może ktoś próbował?
> Czytałam też, że takie objawy może powodować nieszczelne jelito.


Pisząc o rezygnacji z chleba pszennego miałem na myśli rezygnację z wszelkich wyrobów pszennych i nie tylko. Patrz wyżej.
Naturalnym preparatem grzybobójczym jest olej kokosowy (nierafinowany). Zarówno do stosowania wewnętrznego jak i zewnętrznego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lektyny, w tym gluten mają zły wpływ na stan jelit. I nie chodzi tu tylko o osoby chore na celiakie. Stany zapalne jelit, cieknące jelita, pogorszenie flory bakteryjnej - to przeważnie efekty spożywania glutenu. A więc pszenica, jeczmień, żyto, owiec (właśnie w tej kolejności) powinny pójść w odstawkę.
> 
> Nie da się stwierdzić, że akurat w Twoim przypadku gluten jest głównym winowajcą - może nim być cukier, NLPZ itp. Jednak procedura postępowania jest taka, że na początku należy wykluczyć możliwie wszystkie czynniki.
> 
> Mleko? Laktoza, kazeina, beta-laktoglobuliny. Większość ludzi nie toleruje przynajmniej jednej z tych substancji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja chyba przestanę jeść i będę piła tylko wodę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam raczej inne problemy, ale teraz już wiem, że dieta to podstawa. Zero glutenu, nabiału i cukru na minimum 3 miesiące. I obserwujcie, co jeszcze organizmowi przeszkadza, jakie połączenia pokarmów. Polecam warzywa, awokado, owoce, szczególnie do południa, trochę kaszy gryczanej, obowiązkowo olej kokosowy, kiszonki, jakieś orzechy moczone, może siemię, sezam, wiórki kokosowe, przyprawy, w tym dużo kurkumy. Da się przyzwyczaić.

----------


## kamil_id

> Ja chyba przestanę jeść i będę piła tylko wodę...


Nie ma takiej potrzeby  :Smile: 
Jest masa zdrowych produktów, które sprawdzą się też w Twoim przypadku. Pierwsze dni wymagają przyzwyczajenia, ale jeśli wdrożysz nowe podejście do żywienia, to przekonasz się, że prawdopodobnie rozwiążesz nie tylko problem, o którym piszesz, ale poczujesz różnicę w samopoczuciu - oczywiście na plus. Jesteś tym co jesz  :Smile:

----------


## ozy

W końcu widzę jakieś światełko dla siebie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma takiej potrzeby 
> Jest masa zdrowych produktów, które sprawdzą się też w Twoim przypadku. Pierwsze dni wymagają przyzwyczajenia, ale jeśli wdrożysz nowe podejście do żywienia, to przekonasz się, że prawdopodobnie rozwiążesz nie tylko problem, o którym piszesz, ale poczujesz różnicę w samopoczuciu - oczywiście na plus. Jesteś tym co jesz


Wiem, już to przerabiałam i były efekty. Pofolgowałam sobie i wszystko na nowo wróciło ale już o tym pisałam, mam pytanie czy zamiast chleba można zastąpić takimi ryżowymi sucharami, też są z różnego rodzaju ziaren, czy te suchary są zdrowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, już to przerabiałam i były efekty. Pofolgowałam sobie i wszystko na nowo wróciło ale już o tym pisałam, mam pytanie czy zamiast chleba można zastąpić takimi ryżowymi sucharami, też są z różnego rodzaju ziaren, czy te suchary są zdrowe?


Właśnie zrobiłam zakwas i będę piekła chleb żytni, wiem że chleb żytni na zakwasie zwalcza problemy układu pokarmowego , wymiata toksyny z jelit, jeszcze raz zaufam starolopskiej recepturze. To musi mieć jakiś sens...

----------


## kamil_id

> Wiem, już to przerabiałam i były efekty. Pofolgowałam sobie i wszystko na nowo wróciło ale już o tym pisałam, mam pytanie czy zamiast chleba można zastąpić takimi ryżowymi sucharami, też są z różnego rodzaju ziaren, czy te suchary są zdrowe?


Jeśli masz na myśli wafle ryżowe to są całkiem OK. Proponuję bez dodatków i udziwnień.




> Właśnie zrobiłam zakwas i będę piekła chleb żytni, wiem że chleb żytni na zakwasie zwalcza problemy układu pokarmowego , wymiata toksyny z jelit, jeszcze raz zaufam starolopskiej recepturze. To musi mieć jakiś sens...


To, że działa mniej dewastująco na jelita - zgadza się, ale z pewnością nie zwalcza problemów ukł. pokarmowego. W przypadku poważnych schorzeń, chleb żytni na zakwasie też jest wykluczany.

Warzywa, mięcho, tłuszcz, jaja, kasze: gryczana, jaglana, ryż, amarantus - jak najbardziej wskazane. Bez chleba da się żyć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. dalej walczę z tym i powiem tak, zażywam Traviso i może i pomaga, lecz stolec oddaję tylko i wyłącznie po wypiciu kawy z rana, później już nie ma szans na kibelek, tzn. po zażyciu travisto słyszę i czuję w jelitach jak trawi i zaraz po tym mam gazy dosyć silne, występują one przez jakieś 2-3godziny od spożycia tabletki, lecz mam taki problem że w weekend po pracy lubię sobie wypić kilka piw, kilka to znaczy jakieś tam 5-6piw, następnego dnia problem powraca tzn. wypróżnię się dajmy na to do końca (czuję efekt pełnego wypróżnienia), wezmę po tym kąpiel, kiedy wyjdę z pod prysznica wytrę wszystko dokładnie, ubiorę czystą bieliznę itd. czuję nieprzyjemny zapach kału... Co to może być? Hemoroidy, pasożyty jakieś? Jak się tego gów** pozbyć?

Proszę o sugestie, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze, że oprócz Travisto zamierzam kupić "DETOX Ultralife", co o tym sądzicie? Pomoże? Można mieszać to z Travisto? Chciałbym póki co obyć się bez lekarzy, może samodzielnie zwalczę problem.
Próbowałem również oczyszczania jelit (organizmu), tzn. 1dzień - 2,5litra kefiru i suchary, 2dzień - 2l soku jabłkowego z sucharami, 3dzień - Same sałatki z warzyw i owoców, i powiem szczerze że nie "przeczyściło" mnie w żaden sposób, czyli nie poprawiło mi się samopoczucie itp.

Proszę pomóżcie  :Frown: (

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. dalej walczę z tym i powiem tak, zażywam Traviso i może i pomaga, lecz stolec oddaję tylko i wyłącznie po wypiciu kawy z rana, później już nie ma szans na kibelek, tzn. po zażyciu travisto słyszę i czuję w jelitach jak trawi i zaraz po tym mam gazy dosyć silne, występują one przez jakieś 2-3godziny od spożycia tabletki, lecz mam taki problem że w weekend po pracy lubię sobie wypić kilka piw, kilka to znaczy jakieś tam 5-6piw, następnego dnia problem powraca tzn. wypróżnię się dajmy na to do końca (czuję efekt pełnego wypróżnienia), wezmę po tym kąpiel, kiedy wyjdę z pod prysznica wytrę wszystko dokładnie, ubiorę czystą bieliznę itd. czuję nieprzyjemny zapach kału... Co to może być? Hemoroidy, pasożyty jakieś? Jak się tego gów** pozbyć?
> 
> Proszę o sugestie, pozdrawiam.


Masz grzybice jelit, nie pij tyle piwa- piwo jest na drożdżach. Zwróć uwagę na swoje odżywianie, musisz wyeliminować cukry proste, jak jesz biały, ciemny chleb na drożdżach czy nawet na zakwasie to wyklucz go na jakiś czas- zobaczysz będzie poprawa ( chleb na drożdżach, zakwasie trzeba traktować jak cukier ), nie jedz słodyczy. 
Ja na tym portalu trochę się rozpisałam, miałam takie same problemy co ty. We wtorek upiekłam chleb z samych ziaren bez mąki- może być, chleba takiego na zakwasie nie tknę przez jakiś dłuższy czas jak wszystko się u mnie unormuje to powoli będę dodawać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam jeszcze, że oprócz Travisto zamierzam kupić "DETOX Ultralife", co o tym sądzicie? Pomoże? Można mieszać to z Travisto? Chciałbym póki co obyć się bez lekarzy, może samodzielnie zwalczę problem.
> Próbowałem również oczyszczania jelit (organizmu), tzn. 1dzień - 2,5litra kefiru i suchary, 2dzień - 2l soku jabłkowego z sucharami, 3dzień - Same sałatki z warzyw i owoców, i powiem szczerze że nie "przeczyściło" mnie w żaden sposób, czyli nie poprawiło mi się samopoczucie itp.
> 
> Proszę pomóżcie (


Twój organizm jest na tyle inteligentny, że ty nie musisz mu w tym pomagać, sam się oczyści. Musisz jeść normalnie ale bardzo zdrowo przede wszystkim dużo zielonych, białych warzyw, owoców najlepiej tych z zieloną skórką, nie męcz organizmu jakimiś sztuczkami bo to nie pomoże- uwierz mi , jak będziesz  dbał o swoją dietę czyli zdrowo się odżywiał to twój organizm sam bez twojej pomocy prawidłowo będzie się oczyszczał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź przede wszystkim dobra koleżanko  :Smile: )
Nadajesz chęć do życia  :Smile:  

Moje pytanko, jesteś zdecydowanie pewna, iż mam grzybicę jelit? To jest poważna infekcja? Jak temu zaradzić? W zasadzie odpowiedziałaś na moje nurtujące pytanie, lecz po Twojej wypowiedzi mam rozumieć że mam CAŁKOWICIE zrezygnować z piwa ? (może znasz jakieś zamienniki - Redd's?)  . Z czego głównie najbardziej mam zrezygnować?, chodzi mi o pieczywo - Jasne odpada? . Jakaś dieta, którą może Ty zażywałaś, która mogła by mi pomóc tak jak Tobie? Będę Ci na prawdę wdzięczny za pomoc. Pozdrawiam !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź przede wszystkim dobra koleżanko )
> Nadajesz chęć do życia  
> 
> Moje pytanko, jesteś zdecydowanie pewna, iż mam grzybicę jelit? To jest poważna infekcja? Jak temu zaradzić? W zasadzie odpowiedziałaś na moje nurtujące pytanie, lecz po Twojej wypowiedzi mam rozumieć że mam CAŁKOWICIE zrezygnować z piwa ? (może znasz jakieś zamienniki - Redd's?)  . Z czego głównie najbardziej mam zrezygnować?, chodzi mi o pieczywo - Jasne odpada? . Jakaś dieta, którą może Ty zażywałaś, która mogła by mi pomóc tak jak Tobie? Będę Ci na prawdę wdzięczny za pomoc. Pozdrawiam !!


Najlepiej jak pójdziesz do lekarza, ja tylko mogę się opierać na swoim przykładzie i co mi pomaga, każdy organizm jest inny ale napisze ci tak: u mnie zdiagnozowano zagrzybienie jelit- zła flora bakteryjna , lekarz co ci przepisze ? leki na co? Jedynie co to enzymy trawienne... te leki nie pomogły ale jak wyeliminowalam chleb to zauważyłam znaczną poprawę i zapach zniknął.  Pamietam jak poszłam pierwszy raz do lekarza z problemem układu pokarmowego to mi tylko tyle powiedział - jedz dużo zielonych warzyw i nie przepisał mi leków wtedy czułam się przez lekarza zlekcewazona a teraz wiem , ze miał racje bo leki ci nie pomogą .  w tamtym momencie zaczęłam szukać w internecie info na ten temat i zwróciłam uwagę na dieta na kandydoze - tak sobie pomyślałam, ze mam kandydoze ,  wszystko się zgadzało.  Pierwsze co to z dnia na dzień wyeliminowałam cukry- dosłownie wszystko nawet warzywa, czy owoce słodkie.  Ta eliminacja pokarmowa spowodowała , ze mój organizm bardzo się oczyścił, wcześniej miałam niedowage na tej diecie zaczęłam przybierają na wadze,  do wagi mojej prawidłowej czyli jakby mój organizm się zregenerowal. Świadczy to o tym, ze wczesniej miałam zatoksycznione jelita, dużo jadłem i tak byłam chuda i dlatego jelita nie miały możliwości przyswojenia składników odżywczych. Sam musisz sobie uzmysłowić co dla ciebie będzie najlepsze... Moim zdaniem twoja dolegliwość jest przyczyna zatoksycznienia jelit to popieram na moim przykładzie. Pij bardzo dużo wody ja od kilku lat pije tylko wodę on czasami zdąży mi się kawa czy herbata ale nigdy nie pije do jedzenia,  nie łączę jedzenia z piciem i to pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym sie udala do proktologa - on sie zajmuje takimi sprawami. Z tego co sie orientuje do w Euro Klinice  euro-klinika.pl/ jest dobry specjalista, ktory moze ci pomoze z  tym wstydliwym problemem

----------


## JanuszC

Dobrym sposobem jest wykonanie najpierw wszystkich badań, to podstawa jest przy takich dolegliwościach. Ja się leczę u doktora kielka, bo też mam różnego rodzaju problemy. Mimo początkowych trudności zdrowotnych wracam do normalnego życia. Cieszę się, że doktor namówił mnie do zmiany stylu życia.

----------


## LostQueen

proktologa musisz odwiedzić koniecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy jesteś w 100 % pewien tego zapachu??
Rozmawiałeś z kimś o tym??
Zacznij od tego.

Ja przez 1,5 roku żyłam z tą myślą, nie dawało mi spokoju, ale zebrałam się w sobie i porozmawiałam z najbliższą mi osobą i co się okazało??
NIC! Tego zapachu nie ma!! Sama sobie to wkręciłam, teraz moje życie wraca do normy.
Dziękuje za to Bogu.
Podejrzewam, że na moje myśli o nieprzyjemnym zapachu miało wpływ dzieciństwo - jakoś o moją higienę nieszczególnie dbano, również w szkole koledzy zwracali na to uwagę - zwykle nieprzyjemne komentarze, wyśmiewanie, kpiny.
Po latach to zostało, mimo że podmywałam się kilka razy dziennie to dalej miałam z tym problem - w mojej głowie był ten problem.
Z resztą z dzieciństwa i młodości mam dużo takich urazów i niestety nie wszystkie da się "załatwić" zwykła rozmową, ale mam nadzieje, ze kiedyś wyjdę na prostą  :Smile: 

Być może ten wpis komuś pomoże, może podobnie jak ja podświadomie wkręca sobie ten zapach.
Dlatego moja rada to porozmawiać o tym z kimś bliskim i oczekiwać szczerej odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 lata temu przechodzilem zapach kału przez kilka miesiecy . od pazdziernika do kwietnia  odwiezdilem trzech proktologow opole czestochowa i lodz . u mnie nasilalo sie w sytuacjach stresu np w pracy tak w domu mniej lub wcale, lekarze kazdy mowil swoje. ostatni przepisal masc ktora  nie pomogla,Sam lapalem sie  przeroznych masci nic nie pomagalo. Niewiem ale po uzyciu  masci   ,, Mumijo,,  w ciagu tygodnia skonczylo sie. Mnie  ta masc pomogla. To byl koszmar

----------


## hazel

Być może to pasożyty? Zaparcia? Zaleganie kału i stąd zapach? Na regulację wypróżnień stosuję dicopeg, nie wiem czy tu się akurat sprawdzi ale kał na pasożyty trzeba zbadać.

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

olejek rycynowy potem dwa dni głodówki ,nastepnie powoli wprowadzac pokarm ja zaczynam od grapefruta zero mięsa i słodyczy ,pij jak najmniej zero kawy papierosów i uważaj co i gdzie jesz i kto Ci to podaje To tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pojawił się ten smród wraz z zaparciami a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje

----------


## Jan jakiś tam

Pomóżcie proszę powiedzie czy to da się wyleczyć jeśli nie to już nie chce mi się żyć nie mam sił jem dużo błonnika zdrowo się odżywiam wyróżniam się regularnie raz dwa dziennie ale ten zapach nie da się opisać jak to z tym żyć pomoże jakie leki brać jest potrzebna jaks kuracja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie proszę powiedzie czy to da się wyleczyć jeśli nie to już nie chce mi się żyć nie mam sił jem dużo błonnika zdrowo się odżywiam wyróżniam się regularnie raz dwa dziennie ale ten zapach nie da się opisać jak to z tym żyć pomoże jakie leki brać jest potrzebna jaks kuracja


Rozumiem cię doskonale bo raz na jakiś czas doskwiera mi ten problem ale ja już nie panikuje, choć to dla mnie bardzo duży stres. Jak masz taki problem to z twoja dieta coś jest nie tak- jedz dużo zielonych warzyw , nie przejadaj się i co tez bardzo ważne to to , ze jak zachce ci się pójścia do toalety to nie możesz przetrzymac tego tylko musisz pójść teraz a nie np za 5 min. Bo w przeciwnym razie kał cofnie się a wydalisz jakiś tam skrawek tego co powinieneś w całości i to może powodować taki zapach bo coś zalega w jelicie grubym .To jest bardzo dziwne zjawisko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem cię doskonale bo raz na jakiś czas doskwiera mi ten problem ale ja już nie panikuje, choć to dla mnie bardzo duży stres. Jak masz taki problem to z twoja dieta coś jest nie tak- jedz dużo zielonych warzyw , nie przejadaj się i co tez bardzo ważne to to , ze jak zachce ci się pójścia do toalety to nie możesz przetrzymac tego tylko musisz pójść teraz a nie np za 5 min. Bo w przeciwnym razie kał cofnie się a wydalisz jakiś tam skrawek tego co powinieneś w całości i to może powodować taki zapach bo coś zalega w jelicie grubym .To jest bardzo dziwne zjawisko


Kurde bele 3 razy podchodziłam do napisania i jeszcze zle bo końcówkę mojej wypowiedzi wykasowano...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

 ja mam podobny problem jak wy. Wydzielam gazy nie czując tego, albo czuje że przemieszcza mi sie coś w okolicach dolego odcinka jelita/odbytu, ale nie czuje momentu "wylotu" gazów na zewnątrz. 

Drugie dziwne zjawisko: często czuję zapach tej konkretnej rzeczy którą uprzednio zjadłem. W zapachu gazów większości ludzi zwykle nie da się wyszczególnic zapachu konkretnego pożywienia, są to zapachy pomieszane. I wiem na 100% że ten zapach pochodzi z odbytu, a nie np. przesiąkniętego jedzeniem ubrania. Jest to krępujące jeśli dana osoba z którą przebywam wie że jadłem dana rzecz wcześniej i póżniej czuje ode mnie ten zapach, i wie że to ja puściłem bąka. Dodam że odżywiam się zdrowo. 

Czy ktoś miał podobny problem?

----------


## indoet93

Terima kasih untuk artikel ini

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też skłaniam się ku temu że wiele z tych dolegliwości to wynik powszechnych dziś zaparć, można je skutecznie zwalczyć dicopegiem 10g i odpowiednio zbilansowaną zdrową dietą

----------


## Ciotka 15

Witam rowniez mam problem cuchnacego odbytu pojawil sie on po wydaleniu zaparacia ,często wydaje mi sie ze sa to niekontrolowane gazylecz nie czuje momentu ich wydalania czy to wina zwieraczy ? Czesto po spożyciu  tłustych potraw czy alkoholu na 2dzień ciezko opanować gazy lecz te odczuwam . Posiadam również hemoroidy lecz lekarz uwaza ze to nie dotyczy nieprzyjemnego zapachu ..biore probiotyki na jelita czy zaparcia moga byc powodem problemu ?czy to.jednak cos innego zapach pezypomina gazy .prosze o pomoc jest to bardzo krepujace .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, uporał ktoś się z tym problemem?? Dalej tkwię w tym za przeproszeniem "gów.." ......  :Frown: (((((
Ludzie ratujcieeeeee......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

???????????  :Frown: (

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uporał juz sie ktos z tym problemem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Pyrantelum Medana, dostałamto w aptece bez recepty. Wszyscy domownicy musieli łyknąć dwie dawki, bo inaczej wiecznie byśmy się na nowo zarażali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak to się dawkuje?? Po jakim czasie zaczyna neutralizować te szkodniki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też to mam, niestety... ale coś znalazłam !
Mianowicie, nieprzyjemny zapach kału z odbytu (również bez gazów) może wskazywać na SIBO - czyli Zespół rozrostu bakteryjnego jelita cienkiego.

Aby sprawdzić czy to rzeczywiście SIBO należy zrobić Wodorowy test oddechowy, jak i oczywiście badanie kału.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam, że SIBO leczy się antybiotykiem Xifaxan

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu co znalazłam na innym forum:

"Witam ,poniewaz dostaje duzo pytan zwiazanych z przyjmowaniem antybiotykow (xifaxan, metronidazol) jeszcze raz sprobuje zebrac wszystko co wiem na ten temat .
Leczenie SIBO -przerostu bakteryjnego jelita cienkiego -zwiazanego z nieprzyjemnym zapachem ciala.
1-Przed przyjeciem pierwszej dawki antybiotyku proponowane jest kilka dni wczesniej przejscie na diete ograniczajaca weglowodany (dieta scd lud dieta przyjmujaca maksymalnie 70 gram wegli na dzien candida)
2- im wieksze dawki AB tym wieksza szansa na pozytywne skutki terapii
(dawki leku wg.zalecen lekarza)
3-w trzecim dniu kuracji zaczynamy przyjmowac probiotyki (na poczatku kuracji nie zaleca sie ich przyjmowania ,poniewaz panuje zasada ,ze nalezy oczyscic jelito z wszystkich bakterii (dobrych i zlych)i dopiero w trzecim dniu zasiedlac bakteriami wlasciwymi(unikac bifido-bifido w tym wypadku dzialaja kontraproduktywnie w sprzyjajacych warunkch moga wytworzyc skatol i indolna forum znajdziecie nazwy probiotykow dostepnych w Polsce.
4-w czasie zazywania AB polecam skakanke lub tego typu cwiczenia ruchowe .poniewaz jelito to kilku metrowy zwiniety waz i chodzi o to ,zeby AB dotarl do kazdego zakamarka jelita.
5-po zakonczeniu kuracji zalecana jest dalsza miesieczna dieta ograniczajaca cukry proste.(cukier,laktoza,fr uktoza)
6- zeby uniknac nawrotu ,kuracje nalezy przedluzyc przez przyjmowanie naturalnych srodkow bakteriobujczych(citrosep t,olejek z oregano,propolis itp.)wspomagac watrobe(sylimarol itp)i caly uklad pokarmowy (L-glutamina ,olej z kminku czarnego)uzupelnienie kwasu hcl przez przyjmowanie ziol goryczkowych (tatarak,piolun)przed posilkiem
7-Chyba najwazniejszy punkt panowanie stresu i fobii -uzupelnienie serotoniny w jelitach i dotlenienie watroby ,sport ,joga ,trening autogenny ,kapiele sloneczne,krioterapia,lek i.
8-uzupelnienie mineralow i witamin (dobra wysoko dozowana multiwitamina)
i to chyba tyle .Ja czuje sie dobrze i jak na razie nie zaliczylam kolejnego nawrotu ,chociaz diete juz poszezylam o weglowodany ."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uporał się ktoś już z tym ????   :Frown: ((((((((((((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Halo halo???? Hmmm??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poradził ktoś sobie z tym?? Mam identyko problem, robiłem badania krwi etc. wszystko w normie. Badania kału na tle pasożytów - nie wykryto pasożytów. PROSZĘ O POMOC.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw zlokalizujcie zapach... bo ja też na początku myślałam, że zapach wydobywa się z odbytu... ale jednak nie. 

Polecam zrobić sobie domowy, bardzo prosty test na candida.

i jeśli test wyjdzie pozytywny to zastosować dietę przeciwgrzybiczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

https://draxe.com/wp-content/uploads...eGraphic-2.jpg

----------


## jaktak

a może to problem z zaparciami a jak wiadomo nie leczone mogą spowodować hemoroidy czyli żylaki odbytu a to może nieprzyjemnie pachnieć I przede wszystkim bardzo boleć.Ja stosuję profilaktykę, wyleczyłam zaparcia dicopegiem 10g i cały czas pilnuję diety zeby własnie nie dopuscic do powstania hemoroidów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koniecznie zróbcie sobie gastroskopie! 
mi wykazało ostre zapalenie żołądka, rozcieńczenie błony śluzowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyleczyłem WZJG, gdzie jednym z objawów był właśnie taki "przykry" zapach.
Co pomogło ??? Zdziwicie się zapewne. Pomogły mi naturalne probiotyki.
Kapusta kiszona i kiszone ogórki, dodatkowo wprowadzenie do diety naturalnej miotły do jelit,
czyli chleba z żytniej mąki na zakwasie, słonecznika, siemienia lnianego, ostropestu plamistego,
do tego ziarno dyni, sezamu.
Jak to działa ??
Jelito grube na skutek śmieciowego żarcia staje się siedliskiem bakterii gnilnych które wydzielają właśnie taki fetor.
Dodatkowo wnikają po przez ściany jelita zatruwając organizm. Jedyny sposób to wyparcie bakterii gnilnych,
bakteriami fermentacyjnymi, czyli kapusta kiszona (ale nie kwaszona) ogórki kiszone, zsiadłe mleko na żywych kulturach bakterii fermentacyjnych. Moim zdaniem kuracja potrwa do miesiąca i jelito zacznie wydzielać naturalne i nie śmierdzące gazy.
Ostrzegam przed łykaniem suplementów diety. Talk jeszcze nikogo nie wyleczył :-)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na anglojęzycznym forum czytałam, że zapach kału z odbytu może mieć 2 przyczyny - 
1. infekcja bakteryjna lub
2. uszkodzenie odbyty - hemoroidy, przetoka odbytu, szczelina odbytu

Jeśli to infekcja bakteryjna to wystarczy przemywać odbyt wodą utlenioną i smarować maściami doodbytniczymi - antybakteryjnymi.
Jeśli powyższe sposoby nie pomogą to problem najprawdopodobniej dotyczy uszkodzenia odbytu, więc należy zrobić specjalistyczne badania u Proktologa.

Życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości w zmaganiu się z tą przypadłością...
Również mam ten problem... czekam na badania...

----------


## korney007

a moze to nieszczelnosc?

----------


## Wyleczona

Wyleczyłam się z tego!

Po pierwsze - zróbcie sobie specjalistyczne badanie na kał w kierunku grzybów (to NIE jest zwykły posiew). Jeśli wam coś wyjdzie z tego badania to trzeba będzie brać antybiotyki + dieta przeciwgrzybiczna + czopki EXMYKEHL D4

Po drugie, zapobiegajcie zaparciom! 
zmiana diety + błonnik + min. 2 litry wody + Radirex + wlewki Enema

Po trzecie, dobre probiotyki. Ja polecam Vivomixx

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sie z tego dziadostwa wyleczylam, czuje sie cudownie. Okazało sie , ze to bakterie w jelicie, po zazyciu antybiotyku wszystko wróciło do normy, zero dolegliwości ( już nie będę pisała jakie bo sami wiecie). Rządzą dieta nie pomoże, ja stosowalam najróżniejsze zdrowotne diety cud może było trochę lepiej, dolegliwości sie zmniejszyły ale to było na krótko potem wszystko wracało i tak w kółko . Żadna dieta wam nie pomoże może jedynie zmniejszyć dolegliwości ale bakterie trzeba leczyć antybiotykiem nie dietą. Idzcie  do lekarza i zróbcie dokładne badania na bakterie w przewidzieć pokarmowy, zobaczycie ze będzie dobrze , ja sie czuje wspaniale a już nie miałam nadziei . Dużo zdrowia wam zycze bo wiem , ze z tego wyjdziecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

raka jelita  grubego u mojego Taty  , wykryto  w lutym tego roku. Lekarze dali mu kilka miesięcy życia. W tej chwili jak on to nazywa "chodzi na imprezy chemiczne" czyli na cykle chemii i Tato wyszukał w necie Sklep internetowy Konopna Farmacja Poznań i kupił tam  ekstrakt konopny CBD + CBDA 6 % , napisze stronę  choć co nie który będą odbierać to za reklamę  konopiafarmacja pl  , ale warto kupić takie rzeczy z sprawdzonych źródeł  Świeże wyniki rezonansu - choroba cofnęła się o 40%. Zaznaczam tylko, że to rak w IV notabene ostatniej fazie, więc lekarze nie dawali żadnych szans a teraz przychodzą i robią "rybkę".... Cóź nauka i medycyna jest potrzebna, ale nie można jej zawierzać w 100% tylko szukać innych rozwiązań oczywiście w granicach rozsądku. Lekarze mówią, że to cud.... hmm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może to niedobór witamin? Co sądzicie na temat ENEMA roztwór doodbytniczy 150ml ? Może wpuścić to, i świeże owoce do sokowirówki? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mnie na stres związany z zapachem odbytu pomógł Nervomix.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie ratujcie  :Frown: (((((((((((((((((((  zwalczył ktoś ten problem?? nie można nawet z domu wyjść :Frown: ((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poradził sobie ktoś z tym okrucieństwem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś odpisze??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Smrod ciala to grzybica tylko grzyba odbytnicy tez nie wiem czym leczyc. Wyszedl mi po clotrimazolum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, możliwe, że po prostu u chłopaków jest to wynikiem igraszek analnych. Dajecie się pakować w kakao a później tak to wygląda że nie trzymacie gazów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

siemanko. mam ten sam problem. z tego co zauwazylem najwiekszy armagedon jest po alkoholach, jajkach, smazonym na oleju miesie, zjadlem pieczonego kurczaka to malo nie umarlem a odór byl niesamowity, podobnie po bananach.
z tego co czytalem na anglojezycznych forach dla wielu osob pomogla dieta foodmap. od poniedzialku startuje z dieta, planuje jeszcze rzucic palenie.
na innym forum jakas Pani doktor napisala ze takie objawy moze dawac niedobor hormonow trzustkowych. o ile hormonem trzustkowym jest insulina ktora nie ma nic do tego, o tyle enzymy trzustkowe odpowiadaja za trawienie bialek, cukrow i tluszczow. jak wiadomo po takim jedzeniu mamy najwieksze dolegliwosci...wiec chyba warto sprawdzic
nastepna sprawa i pytanie...czy w dziecinstwie byliscie faszerowni antybiotykami? to wazne pytaniebo byc moze zniszczyli nam ta chemia flore bakteryjna....prosze odpiszcie moze znajdziemy cos co nas laczy poza dolegliwosciami.
inni ludzie w stanach ciesza sie wolnoscia po stosowaniu diety na candide, zarciu probiotykow(na probiotyki trzeba uwazac)
czy oprocz odoru macie inne dolegliwosci? ja jestem wiecznie zmeczony, ospaly, rozdrazniony, rozleniwiony....tak jakbym sam sie soba meczyl.
na 99% jest pewien ze to kwestia diety, probiotykow i enzymow trawiennych...
zastosuje swoje pomysly i dam znac jak efekty. piszcie co u was.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> siemanko. mam ten sam problem. z tego co zauwazylem najwiekszy armagedon jest po alkoholach, jajkach, smazonym na oleju miesie, zjadlem pieczonego kurczaka to malo nie umarlem a odór byl niesamowity, podobnie po bananach.
> z tego co czytalem na anglojezycznych forach dla wielu osob pomogla dieta foodmap. od poniedzialku startuje z dieta, planuje jeszcze rzucic palenie.
> na innym forum jakas Pani doktor napisala ze takie objawy moze dawac niedobor hormonow trzustkowych. o ile hormonem trzustkowym jest insulina ktora nie ma nic do tego, o tyle enzymy trzustkowe odpowiadaja za trawienie bialek, cukrow i tluszczow. jak wiadomo po takim jedzeniu mamy najwieksze dolegliwosci...wiec chyba warto sprawdzic
> nastepna sprawa i pytanie...czy w dziecinstwie byliscie faszerowni antybiotykami? to wazne pytaniebo byc moze zniszczyli nam ta chemia flore bakteryjna....prosze odpiszcie moze znajdziemy cos co nas laczy poza dolegliwosciami.
> inni ludzie w stanach ciesza sie wolnoscia po stosowaniu diety na candide, zarciu probiotykow(na probiotyki trzeba uwazac)
> czy oprocz odoru macie inne dolegliwosci? ja jestem wiecznie zmeczony, ospaly, rozdrazniony, rozleniwiony....tak jakbym sam sie soba meczyl.
> na 99% jest pewien ze to kwestia diety, probiotykow i enzymow trawiennych...
> zastosuje swoje pomysly i dam znac jak efekty. piszcie co u was.
> pozdrawiam


Ja już w nic nie wierzę, te wszystkie diety to wybryk na wzbogacanie się, wiem że dużo zależy od diety ale ta dieta musi być indywidualna do każdego a nie jak załóżmy  fodmap - to są jasno określone produkty na ,,za i przeciw ,, ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Ja znowu mam ten problem, miałam spokój na 4 m-ce i znowu wszystko od nowa, schudłam ok 9 kg i mam już tego serdecznie dosyć wszystko się kręci tylko w jednym punkcie nie mogę się skupić na czymś innym ale jestem pozytywnie nastawiona też zmieniłam dietę nie jem mięsa i wprowadziłam dietę lekkostrawną. Zobaczymy... czas pokaże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ej ludziki naprawde nikt tutaj nie zaglada? kolezanko ktora niedawno sie odezwalas...moglabys podac mi swojego maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ej ludziki naprawde nikt tutaj nie zaglada? kolezanko ktora niedawno sie odezwalas...moglabys podac mi swojego maila?


Ponaj maila to ja się do ciebie odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gringo1988@mail.be

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gringo1988@mail.be


Napisze do Ciebie w tygodniu ale jak tu patrzę to sie ktoś zawsze odezwie a ty piszesz, że nikt sie nie odzywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisze do Ciebie w tygodniu ale jak tu patrzę to sie ktoś zawsze odezwie a ty piszesz, że nikt sie nie odzywa.


Tak się zastanawiam bo dzisiaj przeczytałam od początku wszystkie komentarze i nie wiem co mam myśleć ale osoby które napisały pierwsze swoje dolegliwości może już sie wyleczyly albo i nie . Z jedną tutaj osobą pisałam i tak sobie myśle, że ta osoba dużo wie na temat żywienia z punktu widzenia medycznego chyba, że to cały czas byłeś ty. Napisz mi czy ty sie tu udzielaleś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak się zastanawiam bo dzisiaj przeczytałam od początku wszystkie komentarze i nie wiem co mam myśleć ale osoby które napisały pierwsze swoje dolegliwości może już sie wyleczyly albo i nie . Z jedną tutaj osobą pisałam i tak sobie myśle, że ta osoba dużo wie na temat żywienia z punktu widzenia medycznego chyba, że to cały czas byłeś ty. Napisz mi czy ty sie tu udzielaleś ?


Kamil_id - mam wrażenie, że dużo wie na temat żywienia ale sie już nie odzywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestes jedyna.zauwazylem ze na zagranicznych stronach tez zapadla cisza. odezwij sie na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażywam już dobry miesiąc Trilac oraz różnego typu witaminy jak i naturalne sorki multiwitamina i bez zmian. Jestem zdruzgotany.. Badania kału nic nie wykazały, mam teraz na sierpień zabieg kolonoskopii, będę informował tutaj co wyszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cisza w temacie... ktoś cos wie na ten temat? Pomoże ktos??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cisza w temacie... ktoś cos wie na ten temat? Pomoże ktos??


Ja jestem na diecie fodmap, jest duża poprawa ale czekam na dietetyka bo sama tego nie ogarnę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zróbcie sobie badania na celikie u mnie niestety wyszło ze mam celikie. Tyle lat męki i oczywiście utwierdzanie przez lekarzy że mam zespół drażliwego jelita ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zróbcie sobie badania na celikie u mnie niestety wyszło ze mam celikie. Tyle lat męki i oczywiście utwierdzanie przez lekarzy że mam zespół drażliwego jelita ...


Jeszcze zróbcie sobie badanie na nietolerancję pokarmowa ja również sobie robiłam i nie żałuję wydania pieniędzy bo te badania nie są tanie ale przynajmniej wiem co mmie uczula i w życiu bym nie pomyślała że akurat takie produkty. Jak wdrożyłem sobie dietę bezglutonową to zastąpiłam gluten ryżem a ryż bardzo mnie uczula. Więc oprócz celiaki jeszcze zmagam się z nietoleranją ma różne pokarmy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zróbcie sobie badania na celikie u mnie niestety wyszło ze mam celikie. Tyle lat męki i oczywiście utwierdzanie przez lekarzy że mam zespół drażliwego jelita ...


Jeszcze zróbcie sobie badanie na nietolerancję pokarmowa ja również sobie robiłam i nie żałuję wydania pieniędzy bo te badania nie są tanie ale przynajmniej wiem co mmie uczula i w życiu bym nie pomyślała że akurat takie produkty. Jak wdrożyłem sobie dietę bezglutonową to zastąpiłam gluten ryżem a ryż bardzo mnie uczula. Więc oprócz celiaki jeszcze zmagam się z nietoleranją ma różne pokarmy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie można po prostu iść z tym do lekarza tylko pisać na jakiś durnych forach. Żenada ...

----------


## GorącyStachu

Polecam umycie bardzo dokładnie odbytu, miałem to samo umyłem się bardzo dokładnie w tym miejscu i pomogło.  :Smile:

----------


## Jessica2570184

Dziękuje !
Umyłam bardzo dokładnie odbyt. Już mnie nie dręczy ten zapach i mogę spokojnie żyć.

----------


## Matylda2008

Umyłam bardzo dokładnie odbyt i nic. Po chwili czuje nie przyjemny zapach z odbytu. Co zrobić?? Pomóżcie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Umyłam bardzo dokładnie odbyt i nic. Po chwili czuje nie przyjemny zapach z odbytu. Co zrobić?? Pomóżcie!!


W tym wypadku polecam umyć odbyt bardzo dokładnie jeszcze raz. A jeśli to nie pomoże. Zapisać się do najbliższego doktora.  :Smile:

----------


## Matylda2008

> W tym wypadku polecam umyć odbyt bardzo dokładnie jeszcze raz. A jeśli to nie pomoże. Zapisać się do najbliższego doktora.


Dobrze wykonam polecenia które pani/pan mi zadaliście.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osoby, które uważają że obecność na tym forum jest żenujące to niech same w nim nie uczestniczą bo sobie samemu wystawiają ocenę a jeżeli chodzi o ten zapach i sposób poradzenia sobie z tym w taki sposób dokładnego umycia się to z mojej perspektywy chciałabym żeby to dokladne mycie zmyło mi ten problem ale ja może taka niedomyta chodzę... To jest poniżające i jeszcze bardziej boli jak ktoś sobie o mnie muyśli w łaśnie w taki sposób. Na szczęście ten problem staje się przeszłością i mam nadzieję, że nie zapesze...

----------


## GorącyStachu

Pani sama jest żenująca.Poczułem się obrażony a ja tylko podsyłam pomysł na rozwiązanie problemu.Żenujące zachowanie pani...

----------


## Janusz Cyconosz

Otóż mam wielki problem, po ostatnim stosunku z moim mężem strasznie smierdzą mi stopy, nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane! Proszę o szybką odpowiedz. 

Pozdrawiam Janusz Cyconosz

----------


## Ada ''Cycek'' Cyconosz

Janusz? Co Ty tutaj robisz, jaki mąż ?! Jakie stopy..!? Czy ja o czymś nie wiem? Wnoszę sprawę do sądu

----------


## Doradca Dietetyczny

Witam, jestem doradcą dietetycznym. Proszę napisać na mail: indywidualneporadydietetyczne@gmail.com, poradzimy sobie z tego typu problemami.

----------


## pawulon1988

witam. zaglada tu ktos jeszcze oprocz malosmiesznych? 
jak tam u was? poradzil sobie ktos z tym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dalej nie mogę sobie poradzić z tym smrodem. Badania kału oraz krwi na tle pasożytów nie wykazało obecności ich. Żadna z diet nie pomaga.  Pomóżciee ;((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haalooooooo......

----------


## pawulon1988

> Witam. Dalej nie mogę sobie poradzić z tym smrodem. Badania kału oraz krwi na tle pasożytów nie wykazało obecności ich. Żadna z diet nie pomaga.  Pomóżciee ;((


witam. odezwij sie na mojego maila. gringo1988@mail.be

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. odezwij sie na mojego maila. gringo1988@mail.be



Napisałem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poradził sobie ktoś z tym dziadostwem ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dużo tutaj zależy też co jemy, nasza dieta ma znaczący wpływ na nasze wypróżnianie się. Jeśli będziemy jedli tłusto czy kalorycznie to problemy się będą pojawiać, natomiast jeśli zmienimy na gotowane domowe obiady i sporo warzyw to problemy znikną. Ale jak wiadomo proces ten jest długotrwały i trzeba też odpowiednio go wzmacniać, a sprawdzi się na pewno tutaj kuracja wyrobem medycznym Intesta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haloooo, pomoże ktoś ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcieeeeeeeeeeee ; (((((((((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Około 15 lat temu mnie dopadło, wizyta u proktologa, internistów, z góry traktowali mnie jak wariata, a ludzie wokoło zwracali mi już uwagę. Koszmar. Miałem hemoroidy, wyciąłem. Nie pomogło. Ostatecznie pomógł mi Metronidazol w kremie. Smarowałem po prostu okolice odbytu. Po paru dniach magia!!! Kiedyś był bez recepty, teraz na receptę. Jest w tabletkach na bakterie układu pokarmowego. Pewnie też by pomogły. Jutro idę do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobra, po wizycie u proktologa. Tym razem dostałem mieszaninę maści antybiotykowych, której jednym ze składników jest Metronidazol. Nie rozpisując się: lekarz od razu podejrzał bakteryjne zapalenie bo zmian żadnych nie stwierdził w odcinku odbytu. Wypisał receptę maść recepturową, czyli do wykonania przez farmaceutę. Czekacie w aptece ok. 2 dni na wykonanie. Koszt...15zł. Dostajecie puszkę maści o asfaltowym kolorze i podobnym zapachu...smarowanie na zewnątrz i wewnątrz odbytu dwa razy dziennie. 
Przepis z recepty:
-metronidazol 1,0 g.
-Nystatyna 100 tys. jedn.
-Hydrokortyzon 0.5 g.
-Papaverini 0,2 g.
-Ichtioli 0,5 g.
-Anestezini 5 g.
-Vaselini albi Lanolini aa ad 100 g.
M.f. ung. 100 g.

Podejrzewam, że główne działanie lecznicze to sprawa Metronizadolu bo już kiedyś mi pomógł ale to tylko moje zdanie. 
Receptę wystawił proktolog, ale myślę że rodzinny też by mógł. 
Pozdro i piszcie jak komuś pomogło.

----------


## rafaelgame

Witam . 

Poradził sobie ktoś z tym problemem ? proszę o szybką odpowiedź .  :Frown:

----------


## rafaelgame

Witam . 

Poradził sobie ktoś z tym problemem ? proszę o szybką odpowiedź .  :Frown:

----------


## rafaelgame

poradziła sobie pani z tym ??????

----------


## Grzegorz54l

Polecam konsultację z dobrym proktologiem przyjmującym w poradni ProctoMed. Uzyskałem tam skuteczną pomoc na moje dolegliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 17 lat i mam ten sam kłopot co wy. Zrobiłem ostatnio taki domowy test candida i po 15 minutach pozostawał biały osad na dnie.

----------


## Alan1231

Witam mam ten sam problem w 2022 roku prosze o pomoc 
robilem wiele badan jak dotąd wszystko dobrze ale tak zyc sie nie da 
dzien w dzien smród z odbytu 
prosze o pomoc pozdrawiam

----------


## lek.medicus

Obecnie udzielam porad tylko na   fb.Forum Medyczne - Porady Medyczne

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

To prawdopodobnie grzybica jelit. Kupcie sobie nano srebro koloidalne niekoniecznie. Tylko nie te żółte. Oraz olej z oregano w kapsułkach. Powinno pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

* niejonowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda wskazówka się dla mnie liczy napewno się do tego zastosuje 
Gdyby ktoś miał jeszcze jakieś pomysły proszę pisać 
   Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak, stosował ktoś z Was to srebro? Normalnie można to pić 1/2 łyżeczki na dzień? Zamówiłem to srebro, na poniedziałek powinno być u mnie. Dam znać, 3majcie się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

..  oraz olej kaprylowy. Jest to wyciąg z oleju kokosowego.Bardzo skuteczny na grzybicę jelit, a przy tym mniej kontrowersyjny i łagodniejszy w działaniu. Bardzo polecam. Na koniec kuracji można jelita wzmocnić laktoferyną. Uwaga na priobotyki i prebiotyki. Są pomocne ale trzeba wiedzieć jakie dokładnie stosować, inaczej powtórka z historii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam stosuje srebro oraz ekstrakt z oregano póki co żadnej poprawy grzybica jelit chyba nie jest możliwa badania kału są w porządku robione kilka razy krew i mocz tez w porządku dodam jeszcze colonoscopie i gastroskopię która tez wyszła w porządku jedynie jakiś śluz w jelicie co to może być POMOCY żyć się nie da 
Na lekarzy wydane mnóstwo kasy można liczyć w tysiącach i bez skutku 
  Do każdej podpowiedzi się zastosuje i dziękuje z góry 
                     Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Długo stosujesz srebro? Ja od wczoraj zacząłem, wypiłem na noc 10mg srebra, za chwilę ciąg dalszy. Powodzenia życzę wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakieś pare dni może coś zacznę się dziać zamówiłem już również Olej kaprylowy miejmy nadzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak dawkujesz to srebro? Ile mg pijesz dziennie? Oby coś pomogło trzymam kciuki bo ja też już nie wytrzymuję.

----------


## Glendacom

Naturalny spray przeciw komarom i kleszczom

1 szklanka octu jabłkowego lub spirytusu

10 kropli olejku lawendowego od narodzin w górę

1/2 łyżeczki olejku cytronela powyżej 3 roku życia

10 kropli olejku miętowego  powyżej 2 roku życia

10 kropli olejku z drzewa herbacianego powyżej 2 miesiąca życia

10 krople olejku z geranium powyżej 2 miesiąca życia

5 krople olejku goździkowego powyżej 3 r0ku życia

5 kropla olejku cynamonowego powyżej 3 roku życia

Wszystkie składniki dobrze wymieszaj i przelej do butelki z atomizerem. 

 Spray można trzymać bez problemu poza lodówką, tak długo jak czujemy w nim zapach olejków eterycznych. 

Spray, a małe dzieci:

Dla dzieci użyj octu jabłkowego zamiast spirytusu, zaś olejki w przepisie są wymieniane przez Worwood Anie, autorkę książki Armoatheraphy for healthy child za bezpieczne. Jednak zawsze trzeba zrobić test alergiczny, bo olejki eteryczne są mocną sprawą.

Dla noworodka użyj wyłącznie olejku lawendowego 1/2 łyżeczki na szklankę octu i zrób próbę.

Ponadto jeśli chcemy używać olejki na malutkich dzieciach to warto po prostu spryskać nimi ubranie dziecka, lecz bez przesady i ewentualnie delikatnie nadgarstki i kostki nóżek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pije 3 razy dziennie jakieś 8ml 
Z mojej strony ci mogę polecić badania na alergie 
Mi wyszło krowie mleko i pare innych alergii 
Odkąd odstawiłem mleko jest nie co lepiej 
Można powiedzieć ze smierdzi trochę mniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za wskazówki kolego, wspierajmy się tutaj razem bo to jest dramat normalnie, wstyd mi się nawet komuś najbliższemu wyżalić o tym, Boże czemu takie coś istnieje, człowiek się rano umyje, zje, idzie do pracy i wali na kilometr gównem...??? I wiecznie to samo... Żyć się odechciewa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dosłownie tak jak mówisz 
Ja już się z tym mecze od listopada prace zawaliłem 4 bo wstyd przyjść na drugi dzień 
Próbuj z tymi alergiami testy zrobisz za pare groszy będziesz wiedział czego nie możesz jeść 
Motywuj się tym ze nie jesteś sam ????


KTOŚ MA JAKIES RADY ?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie pomóżcie. Przecież to jest katastrofa jakaś... Brak słów normalnie ????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcialam polecic kuracje antybakteryjno-grzybiczna. Mysle, ze mozna zastosowac olej oregano do picia(4krople rozcienczone w 100ml wody + plus smarowanie odbytu kremem zrobionym z oleju kokosowego z 2 kroplami oleju z drzewa herbacianego. Jesli to jest grzyb powinno pomoc. Grzyby na stopach tez wywolujs okropny zapach wiec I tu moga rowniez Tak dzialac. Unikac zaparc , zeby zalatwiac sie do konca. Kefir I probiotyki + zielone salaty ureguluja stolec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic nie pomaga ciagle jest ten zapach proszę o pomoc 
Może jakiś lekarz który zna takie przypadki ?

----------


## Polecam Wyszogród

Wyszogród – miejscowość w województwie mazowieckim, położona w zachodniej części Mazowsza. Bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu przepływa rzeka o nazwie Wisła. Jego głównymi atrakcjami są:
-Fontanna
-Rynek, który jest tylko w Piątki od wczesnego rana do 11:00.
-Biedronka przy ul. Mickiewicza 16
-Toaleta w parku do której można wejść, jak się wrzuci złotówkę

W Wyszogrodzie też jest lekarz, którego pragniesz. Naprawdę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś konkretny lekarz imię i nazwisko adres proszę o pomoc

----------


## sylwann

Jeśli komuś uda się wyleczyć to już nie zagląda na forum niestety, szkoda bo mógł by pomóc innym osobom borykającym się z tym problemem. 

Ja od około 4 lat bez skutecznie szukam przyczyny. Mam wrażenie że problem się nasila. Przestałem utrzymywać jakiekolwiek kontakty z rodziną i znajomymi. Wstyd wyjść nawet do sklepu po zakupy. 

Może to jakieś problemy z zwieraczem wewnętrznym albo mięśniami dna miednicy?

----------


## sylwann

Jeśli komuś uda się wyleczyć to już nie zagląda na forum niestety, szkoda bo mógł by pomóc innym osobom borykającym się z tym problemem. 

Ja od około 4 lat bez skutecznie szukam przyczyny. Mam wrażenie że problem się nasila. Przestałem utrzymywać jakiekolwiek kontakty z rodziną i znajomymi. Wstyd wyjść nawet do sklepu po zakupy. 

Może to jakieś problemy z zwieraczem wewnętrznym albo mięśniami dna miednicy?

----------


## Promujący

Zapraszam na tę stronę, nie jestem jej administratorem, jest ona świetna: Chujnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To właśnie z rodzina powinieneś spędzać jak najwiecej czasu w tej trudnej dla nas misji 
sprawdzałeś na co jesteś uczulony typowe badanie przy którym ci nacina na przedramieniu ? 
Mi wyszlo uczulenie na mleko krowie i po usunięciu go z diety jest naprawdę dużo lepiej 
Ostatnio doszedłem do tego ze również mam intolerancje na laktozę czyli sery Owcze itd tez odpadają a to właśnie na te zamieniłem zamiast mleka krowiego 
I masz racje problem się nasila bo to zależne od tego co zjesz tak w moim przypadku to działa 
Dam znać co będzie bez mleka krowiego i lactozy myśle ze odżyje na nowo 

ZRÓB BADANIA NA ALERGIE POKARMOWE .

----------


## Marcel88

Nieprzyjemny zapach z odbytu może wskazywać na ropień lub szczelinę odbytu, a także inne choroby odbytu. Kiedy miałem hemoroidy, zwróciłem się do proktologa tego ośrodka doktorpro.sk/bratislava/services/proctology. Lekarz podszedł do mnie i pomogła metoda leczenia. Polecam również konsultację z proktologiem.

----------


## Grażyna49

Koniecznie skonsultuj swoją przypadłość z dobrym gastrologiem. Mnie leczyła dr Barbara Woźniak-Stolarska i szczerze polecam jej usługi, to świetna specjalistka.

----------

